# Website Error



## Wozzer (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know what this means:

Fatal error: Cannot re-assign $this in  ''It then goes on about where the files stored EG - Directory''.

Thanks,

Wasley


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 1, 2008)

Problem solved.


----------

